# Schaltauge Meta 2.5.5 2007er



## uFFi (16. Juli 2012)

moin moin,

fahre ein 2007 oder 2008er meta 2.5.5

wisst ihr wo ich ein Schaltauge her bekomme? 

bei schaltauge.de hab ich keins gefunden. Gibts einen Unterschied 2007 zu 2008er? bin mir nicht 100% sicher welcher jahrgang es ist da gebraucht gekauft.

danke


----------



## MSi (16. Juli 2012)

Je nachdem ob du Schnellspanner oder Steckachse fährst entweder das: http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=9849147
oder das: http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=9849148


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uFFi (17. Juli 2012)

vielen dank.

fahre ohne steckachse... also die hier: http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=9849147


----------



## Grog (17. Juli 2012)

Oder da: http://www.commencal-bikes.de


----------



## rabidi (22. Juli 2012)

Muss mal im Keller kucken, evtl hab ich noch eins!


----------



## uFFi (22. Juli 2012)

das wär super


----------



## rabidi (8. August 2012)

Hab leider nur noch eins für 12mm Schraubachse, sorry!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------

